# NGD!!! Agile Intrepid Dual Standard 830 Charcoal



## greenIVIONSTER (Nov 12, 2009)

Got my Intrepid yesterday at 5:08 PM. I didn't have much time to put together a pic story last night since my band mates wanted to check it out so bad! But here are a few pics of my new 8! Let me know what you guys think!

Here we go!

Here are the strings I got with an added .074 D'addario. Current tuning F,Bb,Eb,Ab,Db,Gb,Bb,Eb. Sounds amazing!






Such a nice hard case for only $60!





Let's open her up! Here's the first...





Second...





Annnd the third!





Sooo beastly!!!





I love this headstock! Bad wrap on the bottom string because the .074 didn't fit through the peg! What's the best way to take care of this problem for my next set of strings? Suggestions?





Closer shot of the body. The pictures show more of the brown in the finish but in person it's kind of a greyish/green.





Annnd a little bit closer now...





I love the way this looks!





Shot of the ebony fingerboard.





Back of the body.





Definitely 2nd or 3rd run. Can someone verify this for me?







This is the BEST guitar I've ever played. Intonation was on the dot. Action may need adjustment but I'll figure that out after a little more playtime on it. So far this thing plays amazingly. I highly, highly, HIGHLY recommend these guitars to anyone who is considering one!

Thanks for checking out my new Agile guys!


----------



## ralphy1976 (Nov 12, 2009)

looks very nice indeed. kudos for the ebony fretboard too!!!

let's put some BKP inside and we are agood to shred!!

awesome man!!


----------



## greenIVIONSTER (Nov 12, 2009)

ralphy1976 said:


> looks very nice indeed. kudos for the ebony fretboard too!!!
> 
> let's put some BKP inside and we are agood to shred!!
> 
> awesome man!!



Thanks man! Yeah that's the plan! These stock pups sound great on my 5150 II so that gives me time to save up for a BKP for the bridge.


----------



## ralphy1976 (Nov 12, 2009)

form what i have read the stock picks are decent, unlike the ones on my RG7321, so that's pretty cool!!!

i think MF_KITTEN has got a video on youtube (and here too) showing his intrepid with a BKP in bridge position, it is worth checking if you haven't already done so


----------



## chimpinatux (Nov 12, 2009)

Looks awesome! For the fat string to get through, you'll either need to unwind the part of the string going through, or drill/file down the inside of the peg to fit it in (i did this latter option to fit in an 80)


----------



## greenIVIONSTER (Nov 12, 2009)

chimpinatux said:


> Looks awesome! For the fat string to get through, you'll either need to unwind the part of the string going through, or drill/file down the inside of the peg to fit it in (i did this latter option to fit in an 80)



What did you use to file down the inside?


----------



## MF_Kitten (Nov 12, 2009)

that´s hawt! i didn´t know they ever did a standard run with 30" scale... they seem to be pimping the 30" scale lately, which is awesome!



here´s my video with the painkiller, since it was referenced


----------



## greenIVIONSTER (Nov 12, 2009)

MF_Kitten said:


> that´s hawt! i didn´t know they ever did a standard run with 30" scale... they seem to be pimping the 30" scale lately, which is awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> here´s my video with the painkiller, since it was referenced




It's funny because I almost bought a different one (the Darkburst w/Maple FB) but decided to wait one more day and this one showed up online! It had every spec I wanted in a custom! Seems as though my prayers were answered! haha

That BKP Painkiller is so crisp. Are they the same size as the stock pickups where I can just drop it in once I have money to afford a BKP?


----------



## zeal0us (Nov 12, 2009)

AWESOME guitar, congratulations!! That scale is insane, but all the better for your lows. Looks very mean!

For the low string I'd suggest using a pair of wire cutters to try to skin the windings a little- or cut the last inch or so off at a lengthwise angle to make the string thinner.


----------



## ralphy1976 (Nov 12, 2009)

@op, if you have the Agile pups (and assuming they are passive) then they should be the same size. If you are not sure drop ZIMBLOTH a pm as he is a BKP dealer and a forum member, i am sure he will help you out!!!


----------



## Fred the Shred (Nov 12, 2009)

Looks quite awesome indeed!


----------



## darren (Nov 12, 2009)

I love the look of the charcoal with the ebony board. Sweet. Interesting new serial number treatment as well.


----------



## Apophis (Nov 12, 2009)

Congrats, I really like that finish


----------



## dreamsfrag (Nov 12, 2009)

Congrats !!!

Charcoal is my fav finish, hope to get this for fan fret future run


----------



## QuambaFu (Nov 12, 2009)

Nice!! Is that Ash? A friend of mine has been eye balling the lefty version just like this. I sent him this thread to get his GAS going.


----------



## greenIVIONSTER (Nov 12, 2009)

QuambaFu said:


> Nice!! Is that Ash? A friend of mine has been eye balling the lefty version just like this. I sent him this thread to get his GAS going.



Indeed it is. This guitar sounds so full and the sustain is incredible. If I were your friend I wouldn't hesitate any longer!


----------



## MF_Kitten (Nov 12, 2009)

Bkp 8 string pups are larger than the Stock ones, so you need to file or cut the mounting Tabs and maybe widen the mounting screw holes. It's a simple job, as long as you measure it carefully before going at it.

Btw, have you ever tried writing something on an iphone, with the auto correct feature on, but set to a different language? This damn post took ages to write, until i disabled it. It was set to auto correct to norwegian, so ot looked like i was typing while high on some potent hallucinogen. Had to manually correct shit.


----------



## ralphy1976 (Nov 12, 2009)

^ooppsss, thanks for that Morten, obviously what i told him was a lot of bollocks!!!!


----------



## Gitte (Nov 12, 2009)

freaking nice guitar!!! i like the grey color and the ebony fretboard!!! congrats


----------



## Anthony_Jacob (Nov 12, 2009)

Ash+Ebony+830+Charcoal FTW. Nice!


----------



## whisper (Nov 12, 2009)

LOVE how that finish turned out, do all the charcoals look like that?


----------



## xtrustisyoursx (Nov 12, 2009)

I wouldn't drill out the tuning peg. Unwinding the string to the core works great


----------



## Hollowway (Nov 12, 2009)

Yeah, I love that ebony FB! Those strings seem heavy for that scale. I use 8s on my 28.625" tuned to standard. What do you string standard scale length guitars with?


----------



## vortex_infinium (Nov 13, 2009)

Congrats! I saw the top half of the pack of strings load and I was like NO WAY THEY MAKE 8 STRING SETS NOW? Then I scrolled down and no...


----------



## Ben.Last (Nov 13, 2009)

That's the same set of strings I use on my 28 tuned to F. Out of curiosity, how does your 74 sound? Mine sounds muffled and I'm not sure if it's the string, the nut or if it's just how a string that thick is going to sound no matter what.


----------



## BlackMetalVenom (Nov 13, 2009)

*Holy living tits, all these Agiles looks so much better in person.
I think I must of gotten the ugly duckling of the family. 

Congrats man.




*


----------



## greenIVIONSTER (Nov 13, 2009)

Lern2swim said:


> That's the same set of strings I use on my 28 tuned to F. Out of curiosity, how does your 74 sound? Mine sounds muffled and I'm not sure if it's the string, the nut or if it's just how a string that thick is going to sound no matter what.



The .074 is a little loose but not loose enough to where it sounds bad. It seems to be the perfect tension for easy bends! All of my strings come out clear as day and the tone is just immaculate. If you're looking for a tighter feel then definitely go with a .080 for the F. I think that's what my 2nd guitarist for my band is doing. He just ordered the Bloodburst Pro 830 B Stock today! Sorry to those who were checking that out at all! haha


----------



## xr2m (Nov 13, 2009)

Awesome guitar! I originally ordered this one, but Kurt was out of stock... guess you beat me!  I got a Bloodburst Pro instead. Anyway, Agile 8s rule!


----------



## greenIVIONSTER (Nov 13, 2009)

xr2m said:


> Awesome guitar! I originally ordered this one, but Kurt was out of stock... guess you beat me!  I got a Bloodburst Pro instead. Anyway, Agile 8s rule!



My bad man! haha No hard feelings? 

That Bloodburst Pro is amazing looking too! My other guitarist ordered the B-Stock one so I'm looking forward to seeing it AND yours!

ALL HAIL AGILE INTREPID 8's!!!


----------



## Ben.Last (Nov 13, 2009)

greenIVIONSTER said:


> The .074 is a little loose but not loose enough to where it sounds bad. It seems to be the perfect tension for easy bends! All of my strings come out clear as day and the tone is just immaculate. If you're looking for a tighter feel then definitely go with a .080 for the F. I think that's what my 2nd guitarist for my band is doing. He just ordered the Bloodburst Pro 830 B Stock today! Sorry to those who were checking that out at all! haha



It doesn't sound loose. The tension is perfect. It just sounds muffled.


----------



## xr2m (Nov 13, 2009)

greenIVIONSTER said:


> My bad man! haha No hard feelings?
> 
> That Bloodburst Pro is amazing looking too! My other guitarist ordered the B-Stock one so I'm looking forward to seeing it AND yours!
> 
> ALL HAIL AGILE INTREPID 8's!!!



Haha... no hard feelings at all. I'm totally happy with the one that I got!


----------



## Santuzzo (Nov 13, 2009)

Congrats ! What an awesome guitar !!!!!!



I WANT ONE!!!!!!


----------



## Bobulot (Nov 13, 2009)

greenIVIONSTER said:


> My bad man! haha No hard feelings?
> 
> That Bloodburst Pro is amazing looking too! My other guitarist ordered the B-Stock one so I'm looking forward to seeing it AND yours!
> 
> ALL HAIL AGILE INTREPID 8's!!!


 
Funny, I was literally a click away from confirming an order for that B-stock pro when it first went up on the website, and then I saw this thread. The charcoal+ebony board looked so good I decided to wait until the next run of custom orders or for another one like yours to pop up on the website


----------



## Hollowway (Nov 13, 2009)

greenIVIONSTER said:


> The .074 is a little loose but not loose enough to where it sounds bad. It seems to be the perfect tension for easy bends! All of my strings come out clear as day and the tone is just immaculate. If you're looking for a tighter feel then definitely go with a .080 for the F. I think that's what my 2nd guitarist for my band is doing. He just ordered the Bloodburst Pro 830 B Stock today! Sorry to those who were checking that out at all! haha



Holy crap! .080 on a 30" neck tuned to F??? I have a .068 tuned to to F# on my 28.625" and I think it's perfect. I also have a .072 on my 27", and I think the .068 sounds much clearer. Doesn't the .080 sound really muffled and bassy? Besides the fact that has to be really high tension.


----------



## xr2m (Nov 13, 2009)

Hollowway said:


> Holy crap! .080 on a 30" neck tuned to F??? I have a .068 tuned to to F# on my 28.625" and I think it's perfect. I also have a .072 on my 27", and I think the .068 sounds much clearer. Doesn't the .080 sound really muffled and bassy? Besides the fact that has to be really high tension.



I'm doing just fine with a .072 for the F# on the 30" neck and a typical D'Addario .010 7-string set on the other strings with no problem. Not too floppy, not too tight... just perfect, IMO.


----------



## greenIVIONSTER (Nov 15, 2009)

Bobulot said:


> Funny, I was literally a click away from confirming an order for that B-stock pro when it first went up on the website, and then I saw this thread. The charcoal+ebony board looked so good I decided to wait until the next run of custom orders or for another one like yours to pop up on the website



Yeah dude, if you're a bigger fan of dark finishes and fingerboards then that's definitely what you should do! I'm so incredibly happy with this guitar I can't believe it's mine! I just got lucky when I saw it go up on the site.



Hollowway said:


> Holy crap! .080 on a 30" neck tuned to F??? I have a .068 tuned to to F# on my 28.625" and I think it's perfect. I also have a .072 on my 27", and I think the .068 sounds much clearer. Doesn't the .080 sound really muffled and bassy? Besides the fact that has to be really high tension.



My .074 has the perfect feel in F Standard tuning. Real easy to bend, yet very very clear. I have no idea what a .080 would be like. I'll let you know when I play my band mate's Intrepid when it arrives this Wednesday!


----------



## mlp187 (Nov 18, 2009)

I know I'm late tot the party, but DAMN! That is a badass guitar. Hell yes. Congratulations!


----------



## sh4z (Oct 31, 2010)

Sorry to bump and old thread but .. Just out of curiosity is there much of difference between the ash and mahogany bodied Agile Intrepid Duals?


----------



## JamesM (Oct 31, 2010)

Huge difference. For future reference, Agile Intrepid thread here.


----------



## Danxile (Nov 1, 2010)

duuuuudeeee that is SICK! Congrats man.


----------



## Ishan (Nov 2, 2010)

old thread is old... but that set of string he is using is just all over the place tension wise. 10/59 with a 74?  finger slicing highs with floppy low


----------

